# Synth and swap



## fernandel (May 7, 2016)

Hi!

After upgrade FreeBSD 10.2 to FreeBSD 10.3 with `freebsd-update` I start to get warning about swap:

```
May 7 01:56:20 kernel: swap_pager: out of swap space May 7 01:56:20 lumiwa kernel: swap_pager_getswapspace(4): failed
May 7 03:42:43  pkg: sqlite3 upgraded: 3.12.1 -> 3.12.2 May 7 03:42:43 lumiwa pkg: xcompmgr-1.1.7 installed
May 7 03:42:50 pkg: lumina upgraded: 0.9.0_2,1 -> 0.9.0_3,1 May 7 03:42:54 lumiwa pkg: gnupg upgraded: 2.1.11_2 -> 2.1.12
May 7 05:42:08 gnome-session-binary[1301]: WARNING: Could not connect to ConsoleKit: Unable to lookup session information for process '1301'
May 7 05:51:50 ntpd[947]: leapsecond file ('/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list'): will expire in less than 25 days
```

I don't turn off computer and if I do not run Synth than my `swapinfo`shows that swap is not used but after Synth I get for example like today:

```
Device  1K-blocks  Used  Avail Capacity
/dev/ada0p6  3773548  705172  3068376  19%
```


```
sysctl kern.maxfiles
kern.maxfiles: 261044
```


```
sysctl kern.openfiles
kern.openfiles: 1374
```

And I have 8 GB of RAM.

And as I wrote before on FreeBSD 10.2 I never had a problem.

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 7, 2016)

fernandel said:


> swap_pager_getswapspace(4): failed


+1
Sometimes I see the same warning, after update to FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE.


----------



## fernandel (May 13, 2016)

After my first post I use a lot of Blender and GIMP, LibreOFFice, Python but I didn't built anything (I didn't use Synth) and my swap in ) (not used) but one hour ago I use Synth and update/rebuilt 80 ports and my swapinfo shows

```
swapinfo
Device  1K-blocks  Used  Avail Capacity
/dev/ada0p6  3773548  345580  3427968  9%
```

and it stay as long as I reboot computer. I didn't get any warning this time.


----------

